# Sunny Day Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Slow start and a strong finish. More dark fish than ever this trip. Lots of pretty fish this time out with a few white perch thrown in. 

They will spawn Tuesday if weather holds.










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's great.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice mess of specks as we say down here in Florida.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Wow, now that's a nice f***in' day fishin'!!!


----------

